# Bathroom accessories help please.



## Viper_SA (9/4/16)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a place that has a decent selection of bathroom accessories. Specifically looking for wooden towel rails,but can't seem to fin any double rail ones in my area. Willing to travel to Jhb and/or o online shopping. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/4/16)

Have u tried gelmar?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/4/16)

Also rate Gelmar very highly or Bathroom Bizarre.


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/4/16)

Another vote for gelmar but down in the Cape its mostly Stainless stuff. A decent building supply store like penny pinchers or builders should be able to get you some towel rail brackets and dowels.


----------

